

Show HN: Bitcoin Chart - BitcoinChart
http://bitcoinchart.com

======
tantalor
"Buy" and "sell" are typically called "bid" and "ask", respectively.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bid%E2%80%93offer_spread>

Edit: I see you log them as bid and ask in the stream.

